# Autotril Scout 2008 - Scratch on side



## aescules (Apr 18, 2009)

I have an Autotrial Scout, last week whilst in Italy I stupidly caught the near side on a low crash barrier.

The impact was only glancing and has caused no damage to the panels other than a scrape on the rounded grey panel thats below the fuel filler and starts at the back edge of the door. The bodywork is white with the standard Autotrail grey trim.

There is also a scrape on the grey painted wheel arch, the scrapes are fine scratchs in the gelcoat

Is it the sort of damage the factory would sort, or should I get a local paint shop to look at it. How well could the paintshop be able to match it, does anyone have any thoughts on using one of the smart repairers such as Chips Away or one of the companies that specializes in caravan repairs.

I am based in York can anyone recommend any good repairers

Any thoughts woukl be appeciated

Andrew


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Talk to your local coach company and ask them where they get their bodywork damage sorted !!!

I did that after reversing into a wall and putting several LARGE cracks in the rear one peice moulding on my Dakota (looked awful and very expensive)

Turned up at the advised firm, who are also the local repairers for Bailey caravans. they said it was nothing bad at all, they would need it for 3 days and TOTAL cost quoted (and paid) was only £180 !!! My (policy excess is £250!!!) I was thinking it was going to need a whole new rear panel at some horrendous cost !!!

The repair is perfect and simply cannot be seen.

Dont worry about colour matching the paint, they have clever machines that do that for them now !!!

The trick is to use a company who are experts in that field, *most car body shops are not*.

Good luck, and let me know how you get on.


----------



## merfy (Mar 12, 2009)

*Chips Away*

I too live in York and have used the local Chips-Away guy in this area on our cars and my new AT Chieftain.

Mr Snowball is very very good and cheap compared to the normal body shops.

I've been very pleased with his work.


----------

